# Quantum Leap-Season One



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Mind you, I'm only took a peek of bits and pieces of this DVD set last night, and haven't watched the entire thing. But, if you want an example of why people pick up box sets of television shows, this is it.

_Quantum Leap_ is one of my favorite series. You have great acting from both Scott Bakula and Dean Stockwell, and the writing is good. However, I started watching the series midway through the third season on NBC, and caught bits and pieces that aired on USA Network and SciFi Channel. A few years ago, the pilot movie, _Genesis_, was released through Image Entertainment, but was later removed after a dispute with Universal.

Now, I'm seeing some bits and pieces that ended up on the syndication cutting floor, including Bakula doing the intros plus a different set of title sequences. Also, Scott Bakula introduces each episode with a little bit of a backstory. Well worth the money, especially if you've been disappointed with _Star Trek: Enterprise_.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I liked Quantum Leap for the first couple of seasons, but felt after a while they attempted to get into too many "politically correct" themes at which point I lost interest. They should have stuck to fantasy rather than preaching. I may pick up the set though.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how the other season releases do. I enjoyed QL - but found the series finale very, very unenjoyable. You'd think they could wrapped the series up better than they did.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

At the time they filmed the fifth season finale, they were on the bubble, and didn't know whether or not they were going to be picked up.


----------

